# i need help painting horns



## BlackLegion (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey everyone, if there's anybody that knows how to paint horns could you post it here. I'm starting my CSM army, so i need to know


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

What colours do you have I usally run them from Scorched mixed with graveyard through to bleached bone like this...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That's one option-- which is how I do mine-- but some people prefer a more artificial look to their horns, so you can paint them like you'd paint metal. Silver horns look better on Alpha Legionnaires and the like, I think, as well as on some more neutral color schemes that make heavy use of greys and whites.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd paint them similarly to Vash's - sorry, I haven't got a digicam so no photos I'm afraid - but I'd put in much more contrast. The base would be really dark brown, the tip basically white. As long as you put in a few lines running fom tip towards the base, it looks like horn.

A tip to make them look a bit different is paint them backwards; do exactly the same but make the base lighter than the tip. The trick I've found is the lines running along the horn - whichever way you do it it, as long as you've got the lines, it looks right.

:cyclops:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i do mine in a similar way to vash too...just with a lighter basecoat color. i usually start with a mix of snakebite leather and bleached bone, then work up to a mix of bone and white.

if it look too pale or chalky at the end, a very light brown inking sorts it out.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

One good thing about CSM horns is.... They can be cut off! and those Termie Tusks aswell, Chop em off I tell ya


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I tend to start with Scorched Brown and then work through multiple layers up to Bleached Bone. I also like to go with the 'flow' of the horn so that the texture/lining looks natural.

Example


----------

